# Neve Serra da Estrela 14-11-2011



## Norther (14 Nov 2011 às 22:46)




----------



## ecobcg (14 Nov 2011 às 22:48)

Belas imagens!


----------



## ACalado (14 Nov 2011 às 22:48)

Boas fotos


----------



## Norther (14 Nov 2011 às 22:59)

[URL=http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/823/30087226769955310711441.jpg/]
	


Fotos deste meu amigo
[URL="https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.2676809606423.151140.1441735578&type=1"]https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.2676809606423.151140.1441735578&type=1


----------



## Rain (14 Nov 2011 às 23:02)

sempre agradável de se ver.
Boas fotos.


----------



## João Soares (14 Nov 2011 às 23:04)

A nossa Serra coberta de neve! Espectaculares fotos!


----------



## Norther (14 Nov 2011 às 23:07)

Graças ao meu grande amigo Nuno que trabalha la por cima tenho sempre informação do que se por la passa


----------



## Z13 (15 Nov 2011 às 11:49)

A última imagem ilustra bem o ambiente lá por cima....


----------



## Minho (15 Nov 2011 às 22:31)

Inverno puro e duro 

Excelente um correspondente no topo da serra


----------

